# HELP!! Bathtub Overflow Cover Fell Off. Need to fix.



## Mac Danny (Dec 28, 2008)

Mac Danny said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Recently while cleaning my bathroom the screws connecting the overflow cover on the tub broke.
> 
> ...



Additionally, I have a bag over it now until it is fixed but I never had a leak problem so i don't think the gasket is bad. 

We have never used the tub as a tub though.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

You shouldn't have to replace those screws. In fact its best if you leave them alone and just buy a new cover. The gasket you refer to is between the brass pipe and the tub. Unless its leaking, I wouldn't touch it.

Oh yeah, and you should not require caulking if the gasket is sealed good.


----------



## Mac Danny (Dec 28, 2008)

canadaclub said:


> You shouldn't have to replace those screws. In fact its best if you leave them alone and just buy a new cover. The gasket you refer to is between the brass pipe and the tub. Unless its leaking, I wouldn't touch it.



The head of the screws rusted out and sheered from the body of the screw. 

I think there is enough screw left to get them out.


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

> There are still screw holding the pipe to the tub (pipes are brass) and I think I can get them out to replace the screws and put the cover back on.


The screws don't hold the pipe to the tub without the cover plate in place.

Because they're usually worlds longest screws, you should have a 1/2" or so sticking out the back. If it's accessible, you can turn them from the other side. Once they're out, you can buy a new universal cover plate that should come with screws and a foam gasket.


----------



## Mac Danny (Dec 28, 2008)

LateralConcepts said:


> The screws don't hold the pipe to the tub without the cover plate in place.
> 
> Because they're usually worlds longest screws, you should have a 1/2" or so sticking out the back. If it's accessible, you can turn them from the other side. Once they're out, you can buy a new universal cover plate that should come with screws and a foam gasket.


Thanks!

Can I just get the screws? the old cover plate had the pull up stopper and I am not sure if I can get it out. 

So right now the overflow pipe is not attached to my tub. That's frightening. Thank god for duct tape and plastic wrap.


----------



## rockerjockey (Jul 12, 2010)

> Can I just get the screws?


Once you get the old screws out, take one down to the hardware store and match the diameter and threads to the ones you need.


----------

